# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  #YOURFARM, un jeu pour changer lélevage pour de vrai ( à partager SVP !)

## phacélie

> Nous avons créé _YOUR FARM  Le jeu de ferme honnête_, pour faire découvrir le vrai visage de lélevage industriel. Ce jeu est aux antipodes des jeux de ferme idyllique vendus dans la plupart des magasins de jouets et malheureusement, il est beaucoup plus proche de la réalité vécue par les animaux. Aidez-nous à le faire connaitre, partagez largement cette vidéo






https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/yourfarm

http://action.ciwf.fr/ea-action/acti...edium=facebook

----------


## soniaidir

Bonjour, faire découvrir la réalité oui mais je me demande bien l'impact que ça pourrait avoir sur les enfants. Est ce qu'ils ne risquent pas au contraire de trouver cela tout à fait normal et donc d'être moins sensibilisés par la suite.

----------


## Andromaque

ouep, c'est aussi ma crainte. ça dédramatise les choses ; ça va juste faire marrer les gens, mais les sensibiliser, je ne crois pas. J'espère me tromper...

----------


## phacélie

> Mais tout n'est pas noir et la bonne nouvelle, c’est que YOUR FARM peut être 
> « transformé » : vous pouvez décider de 
> changer votre élevage, ouvrir les portes et 
> mettre vos animaux en plein air. Et derrière le 
> jeu satirique, CIWF vous appelle à devenir 
> #FarmFixer et transformer l’élevage pour de 
> vrai. 
> Retrouvez nous sur


http://www.ciwf.fr/media/7353828/cp-yourfarm-082015.pdf

----------


## Aynudya

Oui donc en gros les animaux dans des cages c'est pas bien (et je suis d'accord) mais s'ils sont à l'air libre c'est ok de les exploiter et de les tuer pour les manger... S'ils avaient voulu aller au bout de leur démarche de la réalité ils auraient rajouté un abattoir avec du faux sang. Voilà pourquoi j'ai du mal avec pas mal de campagne de CIWF mais quand on voit que l'association a été créé par un producteur laitier ça ne m'étonne pas.

----------


## soniaidir

> http://www.ciwf.fr/media/7353828/cp-yourfarm-082015.pdf


Ok avec cette information complémentaire  car ça permettra à l'enfant de comprendre au moins une partie du sort de l'animal et l'idée d'action de jeu pour qu'ils vivent mieux les aidera à comprendre qu'il faut les  aider.

----------


## phacélie

> Oui donc en gros les animaux dans des cages c'est pas bien (et je suis d'accord) mais s'ils sont à l'air libre c'est ok de les exploiter et de les tuer pour les manger... S'ils avaient voulu aller au bout de leur démarche de la réalité ils auraient rajouté un abattoir avec du faux sang. Voilà pourquoi j'ai du mal avec pas mal de campagne de CIWF mais quand on voit que l'association a été créé par un producteur laitier ça ne m'étonne pas.


en imaginant que  les consommateurs deviennent progressivement ou brutalement vegan, tous ces animaux ou l'écrasante majorité d'entre eux, seraient.... conduits à l'abattoir/disparaîtraient  ou seraient voués à finir dans des zoos, non ? 

ne rien faire alors, pour tenter d'améliorer leur sort ?

----------


## Aynudya

Je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas améliorer leur sort et je signe toute pétition qui va dans ce sens qu'elle vienne de L214 ou de CIWF car comme tu le dis tout le monde ne deviendra pas végane d'un coup et par conséquent autant améliorer le sort des animaux en attendant même s'ils finissent mort dans tous les cas.

En revanche quand il s'agit de sensibilisation et d'éducation comme c'est le cas dans cette campagne, je préfère que le message final soit clair : libérer les animaux et les laisser tranquille. C'est la différence entre L214 et CIWF et qui fait que l'un à mon soutiens et l'autre beaucoup moins. Toutes les campagnes à but unique de L214 sur les lapins, le foie gras ou autre, il y avait à chaque fois un bouton qui menait vers une page sur le végétarisme/végétalisme. Ce qui montrait que clairement, la meilleur manière pour arrêter toute ces horreurs c'était de ne plus y participer tout simplement.

Les gens pensent d'eux mêmes que la prairie c'est mieux que d'être enfermé pour les animaux mêmes s'ils appliquent rarement ces principes. En revanche, l'option du végétarisme ne leur vient pas encore naturellement en tête. Et pour que ça devienne vraiment une option à leur yeux, il faut la leur remémorer régulièrement jusqu'à qu'ils intègrent ça comme quelque chose de normal. Et CIWF ne fait rien de tout ça et c'est ça qui me pose problème.

----------


## phacélie

je comprends, ici il s'agit d'améliorer les conditions d'élevage, pas de le supprimer...
la PMAF aussi est issue du CIWF, je pense que leur action est utile aussi.

et il n'en reste pas moins que le végétarien consomme aussi du lait et des oeufs, et est donc partie prenante de l'envoi à l'abattoir des veaux, du broyage des poussins mâles... et que sans élevage, plus de vaches, chèvres, cochons etc... parce qu'ils  ne deviendront pas tous, bien loin s'en faut, des animaux de compagnie :/

----------

